#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-04-12
* lamont grumbles at debian's glibc_2.5-1...
<lamont> build-depends: ..., gcc-4.0 [hurd-i386] , gcc-4.1 [!hppa !hurd-i386] , gcc-4.2 [hppa] 
<lamont> and gcc-4.2 hasn't been uploaded yet...
<lamont> doko: why is that?  any clues?
<doko> lamont: requested by jbailey, or the debian guys IIRC
<lamont> <jbailey> lamont: That sounds like a bug in the depends.
<lamont> <jbailey> lamont: I don't remember seeing a conversation about it, and gcc-4.1 should have all the pieces it needs.
<lamont> <jbailey> Last I remember reading from JDA and carlos was that gcc-4.2 had serious breakage on hppa and Was Best Avoided.
<lamont> <jbailey> But I don't know if they cleaned that up before release.
<lamont> doko^^
<doko> lamont: sure, I can revert that again
<lamont> well, given that gcc-4.2 isn't even uploaded yet, (and since jbailey has built glibc 2.5 on ubuntu with 4.1....)
<lamont> it's likely taht reverting it to just gcc-4.1 would be a good thing for now
<doko> lamont: you know my archives for feisty+1?
<lamont> no
<doko> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023529.html
<doko> lamont: slightly newer packages are on ronne:~doko/gibbon
<lamont> ok
<lamont> doko: re: gutsy/hppa... is that going to need a feisty underlayer to successfully bootstrap?
<fabbione> lamont: mostlikely we can use jbailey feisty archive to bootstrap gutsy to rebootstrap gutsy
<lamont> his "feisty archive" is nothing more than a toolchain, iirc
<doko> lamont: well, why not start with dapper?
<doko> + jbailey's changes
<fabbione> yeah enough to bootstrap all of feisty that is more than enough to bootstrap gutsy
<lamont> doko: that's what we'd do
#ubuntu-toolchain 2008-04-08
<lamont> dear init.d/glibc.sh.  the rest of your package has lots of compile time DTRT logic to generate diff stuff, why do you have boatloads of "if arch==mumble" code in you to execute every boot?
<doko> lamont: inherited =)
